# "Picturesque white caps to the summits"



## WWF-VT (Sep 15, 2011)

*Potential Snow on Mt Washington*

From Sept 15th Mount Washington Observatory weather:

A moist southerly flow will be met by a strong cold front from the west today. This will allow for abundant showers as well as an increased probability for a thunderstorm or two, especially as the front approaches this afternoon. Temperatures will start out close to 50 degrees this morning but then free fall into the 20s for the overnight hours as the front passes. This will bring the coldest temperatures the summits have seen since early May. Although the bulk of the precipitation is expected to remain as rain, as temperatures drop with the frontal passage,* a mix of freezing rain, sleet and snow are all possible this afternoon and overnight on the tail end of the front w/ a trace to 2 inches of snow *possible by sunrise Friday. Behind the front, a Canadian high will bring a reinforcing shot of cold air keeping summits frigid on Friday as temperatures struggle to escape the 20s. And with the cold temperatures mixing with winds approaching 100 mph at times, wind chills are expected to be below zero overnight and early on Thursday. Drier air with the high is expected to bring some clearing on Friday bringing some picturesque white caps to the summits as seen from the valleys below


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2011)

They just posted this :beer:



> Temperatures have already started to fall, and will begin to fall more quickly once the cold front passes in the next few hours. Looks like we'll hit a low around 20 degrees tonight, with 50-70 mph winds. Add some fog to that and we should see a decent rime/glaze ice accumulation. Keep an eye out here, and on www.mountwashington.org for updates and pictures!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 16, 2011)

24F with a 60mph "breeze" up there right now. :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Awwwwwww yeah!


----------

